# '08 Subject Assignment #7 - MUSIC - Due March 28th



## MissMia (Mar 14, 2008)

* *

*Theme: MUSIC *


Whether you listen to Classical, Jazz, Country, Rap, Pop, R&B or Rock, music is a part of all our lives. Capture it and show us the music in your life!


Please post new or current photos only. Everyone is encouraged to participate.


* Posting photos that are new to TPF is fine, but the goal of the assignment thread is to inspire you to go out and photograph something.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 14, 2008)

My first contribution to the thread:


----------



## Spidy (Mar 14, 2008)

Taken down so as not to offend anyone, or possibly go against the rules.


----------



## Foxtrot (Mar 14, 2008)

This is the singer of a band called FoxJaws....check em out, they're pretty great.   www.myspace.com/foxjaws


----------



## kundalini (Mar 14, 2008)

Spidy said:


> I had these from last Easter of my grandson  Thought it would go perfect for this assignment.


Except...



MissMia said:


> Please post new or current photos only. Everyone is encouraged to participate.


----------



## Spidy (Mar 14, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Except...


 
I was under the assumption the photo's could not have been posted on this forum. NEW - on this forum, or CURRENT - meaning now. Or was the operative word. 

I will take it down. I didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 14, 2008)

Spidy - Feel free to repost your photos, but capture a new image with this assignment in mind and post that too.


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Sarah Elizabeth (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry about the above. I am a posting nOOb


----------



## schuylercat (Mar 14, 2008)

I see our Miss Mia likes both vinyl AND the Stones.  I am very pleased.  I think I'll play...


----------



## schuylercat (Mar 14, 2008)

I just noticed - who is that playing the pretty black ES335 with the Bigsby Trem in Miss Mia's avatar?


----------



## MissMia (Mar 14, 2008)

schuylercat said:


> I see our Miss Mia likes both vinyl AND the Stones. I am very pleased. I think I'll play...


 
The World's Greatest Rock N Roll Band! 



schuylercat said:


> I just noticed - who is that playing the pretty black ES335 with the Bigsby Trem in Miss Mia's avatar?


 
It's Keith Richards in the new Louis Vuitton ad campaign! :lmao: When I saw the ad, I knew it was going to be my new avatar.


----------



## schuylercat (Mar 15, 2008)

Ooh...Mia.  You gave me an idea (that rhymes!)

We'll see.  brb.


----------



## schuylercat (Mar 15, 2008)

Breakfast of Champions...


----------



## MissMia (Mar 15, 2008)

Foxtrot - Cool Band

Sarah Elizabeth - No worries. Thanks for posting.

Schuyler - Very nice!


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 15, 2008)

schuylercat said:


> Breakfast of Champions...


Bon Appetite


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## schuylercat (Mar 15, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


>


I really, really like this one.


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth (Mar 15, 2008)

Seefutlung I love your photos.


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 15, 2008)

schuylercat said:


> I really, really like this one.



Thanks schuylercat

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 15, 2008)

Sarah Elizabeth said:


> Seefutlung I love your photos.



Thanks Sarah Elizabeth (I have a daughter named Sarah and another Elizabeth).

Gary


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth (Mar 15, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> Thanks Sarah Elizabeth (I have a daughter named Sarah and another Elizabeth).
> 
> Gary


 

Knarley!


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 15, 2008)

Sarah Elizabeth said:


> Knarley!



Precisely! ( ... and all this time I just could 'ave one of you and called it quits.)

Gary

Some fiddlers ana horn


----------



## Foxtrot (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Foxtrot (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Sim (Mar 16, 2008)

I took my camera with me to a Mike Doughty show last night.  Here are a couple of the results...


----------



## easily_amused (Mar 16, 2008)

schuylercat said:


> Breakfast of Champions...



I am jealous of your dining room!

ETA:  Are those curtains from JC Penney that I spy?


----------



## italianfutball7 (Mar 16, 2008)

Not very good, i just liked the blur.

<a href="http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg291/italianfutball7/?action=view&current=DSCN0448.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg291/italianfutball7/DSCN0448.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## MissMia (Mar 16, 2008)

Good job everyone. Keep shooting!


----------



## schuylercat (Mar 16, 2008)

JC Penney?!?!  Bite your tongue!  I can't afford JC Penney!!!

Um, WalMart :er:.

However, the records are the "Twelve Sides of Miles" box set, Miles Davis' main CBS catalog.  Unplayed, VERY rare.  First time they've been out of their sleeves.

Miles would probably appreciate Wal Mart, I think.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 16, 2008)

schuylercat said:


> However, the records are the "Twelve Sides of Miles" box set, Miles Davis' main CBS catalog. Unplayed, VERY rare. First time they've been out of their sleeves.


 
I'm honored that you took those out just for my assignment! :hail:


----------



## schuylercat (Mar 17, 2008)

Mia - an homage to Keefy and his 335.  Just shot this morning and served up fresh...


----------



## Dioboleque (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## MissMia (Mar 18, 2008)

schuylercat said:


> Mia - an homage to Keefy and his 335. Just shot this morning and served up fresh...


 
Wow! Thanks for the photo! One of my goals in life is to play guitar.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 18, 2008)

Dioboleque - 
Very cool photo! I think it also qualifies for the GREEN assignment.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 19, 2008)

My busted Silvertone!


----------



## Dioboleque (Mar 19, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Dioboleque -
> Very cool photo! I think it also qualifies for the GREEN assignment.


 
:mrgreen: Thanks!


----------



## schuylercat (Mar 20, 2008)

Ah, Mia - I got inspired by Chris of Arabia when he shot his bass end-on with short depth of field.  He insipred me to shoot this one!


----------



## Luxowell (Mar 20, 2008)

Schuylercat:
Wow! very nice! It kinda makes me a bit dizzy, but in a good way!  Love the framing of the guitar neck being this way instead of straight on.  The E, A and D strings look so cool!


----------



## Jon0807 (Mar 20, 2008)

My dusty 5 string Ibanez


----------



## Dioboleque (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## jtpro1 (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## jtpro1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Dioboleque said:


>


Awesome! I love the colors!

-JT


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 21, 2008)

jtpro1 said:


>



Nice horn shot

Gary


----------



## Dioboleque (Mar 21, 2008)

jtpro1 said:


> Awesome! I love the colors!
> 
> -JT


 
Thanks!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 21, 2008)

I normally stay quite.............






But I love the Blues.


----------



## schuylercat (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow.

This is one of the prettiest assignment outcomes I have seen.  Ever.  I mean it.

Music messes me up.  I'd have given my nuts to be a star.  Then I started playing gigs in LA (what...20 years ago) and realized I couldn't handle it...I wasn't good enough to be a not-owned player, and being owned in this business was too horrid to contemplate.

But damn...these shots are pretty!

Sarah Elizabeth - clear and lovely stuff, sharp and thoughtful.

Seefutlung - the cellist alone in the white spot is riveting, my second fave...the best shot for me (and they all blow me away: I mean it, your stuff humbles me hugely) is that mariachi fiddler.  It's total photojournalist vibe notswithstanding, it's overexposed and low contrast, but it's utterly mesmerizing.  It says "music" really sharply, like the challenge insists, and it's like the way I played it - the way a lot of people play it - all nerves and sweat and all that.  Bravo.

jtpro - those fingers all over the place, rock-hard grip and a flurry of valves, reminds me of Clifford, the homeless trumpeter I used to play with.  Blur and speed...it's a great shot that makes me remember.  REALLY nice shot.

Kundalini - if I played harmonica...well, my hair...that's me!  I love the fingers fanned out, the "LEE OS..." on the harp (you know who Lee Oskar was?), and the whole package. 

Jon0807...those strings look like they're are a foot away from the frets!  Twist that truss rod, dude!  But I love the warmness and peacefulness of the composition.  Gotta ask: Is that a scuba tank in the left background?  Whatever it is; it makes the shot better.  The green cast in the back of my is my wife's fish tank with major bokeh - I LOVE finding odd backdrops.  Whatever that is, it's..._integral_.  No better word.

It's only 10:00, but I am exhausted.  And I had too much Trinity Red Ale tonight.  Whatever...this was a VERY cool assignment, all!  

Thanks Mia!  

PS: is it "Mia" or "Chirstina?"  I like Mia because it's a LOT easier to type after too many Trinity Red Ales!


----------



## MissMia (Mar 21, 2008)

Great job everyone! Some really creative stuff too.

Seefutlung - Brilliant as always!

Diobolique - That first shot would have been a winner for the Red, Green, Blue contest! Beautiful

jtpro - Great capture. Love the movement of the fingers.

Kundalini - WooHoo! Nice to see a self portrait too.

Jan0807 - Very nice - love the angle of the shot.

Schuylercat - Mia is fine, most everyone calls me that and not Christina.


----------



## Jon0807 (Mar 22, 2008)

schuylercat said:


> Jon0807...those strings look like they're are a foot away from the frets!  Twist that truss rod, dude!  But I love the warmness and peacefulness of the composition.  Gotta ask: Is that a scuba tank in the left background?  Whatever it is; it makes the shot better.  The green cast in the back of my is my wife's fish tank with major bokeh - I LOVE finding odd backdrops.  Whatever that is, it's..._integral_.  No better word.



lol Thanks! I've been having an awful time trying to set the strings right on this thing.  I've had them closer but found that I was getting too much fret buzz.  I've been trying to teach myself so I'm sure it's just my lack of control.  Some day I'll have to actually take up some lessons, there's only so much you can learn from videos and books.  The thing in the background is actually the long part of the body where the strap attaches to.  But now that you mention it, it does look like a scuba tank!


----------



## MillionWords Sones (Mar 24, 2008)

I had to share these. I know Im cheating cuz people are suckers for cats. But my cats are one of my favorite subjects. And I love these shots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thats the baby Sasha. She was playing in my guitar case. She likes how soft it is. I thought it was the cutest thing ever.:heart: I had to get her out cuz she was running around and scratching the inside. 




Her being curious to what that noise was. Since Im not great. Maybe she was letting me know my practice time was done. Shes real interactive. Obviously I didnt take it, my girlfriend did.


----------



## MillionWords Sones (Mar 24, 2008)

everyones work is so nice! im a sucker for the violin


----------



## D3sh1 (Mar 24, 2008)

ok lets try post some ,
hope you guys like it.


----------



## electricblue (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Big Bully (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, I need to take some pictures for this assignment. It looks fun.


----------



## Yahoozy (Mar 25, 2008)

hahah sweet
my brother's playing at church on Wednesday
i can probably get some good ones then =D


----------



## Dioboleque (Mar 25, 2008)

Miss Mia


----------



## MissMia (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you Dioboleque. That was very sweet of you!


----------



## dgreen (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok, here we go.
First picture posted on here.
I want to get better and am running out of material so I decided to start doing your assignments.
please critique, my feelings do not get hurt. 

1.






Hopefully that worked.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 25, 2008)

Umm.... dgreen...methinks you forgot something.  Looks like maybe the


----------



## dgreen (Mar 25, 2008)

There, I believe it is fixed now.
Thanks


----------



## wlfeyes (Mar 26, 2008)

This is one of the first photo's I took with my camera. I'm learning framing, so I'm still in Auto-mode (somewhat). I thought I would share it, with this assignment. EXIF data on flickr.


----------



## Mathias13 (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## negcx (Mar 27, 2008)

This is my first attempt at any of the challenges... here are four images I produced for this challenge.  Please provide any comments and criticism!

#1 - Small headphones macro






#2 - iPod and trashed CDs
With this image I was trying to juxtapose CDs and the iPod, putting the CDs in a trashed bag in the shadows while the iPod is in the forefront, taking over.  Any suggestions how I could do this more effectively?






#3 - iPod dominating a pile of CDs, similar goal as previous photo






#4 - iPod and Sennheiser headphones







All these photos were shot with my Nikon D70 in my bathroom using a fluorescent reading lamp for lighting.  60mm micro nikkor lens for image 1.  70-300mm nikkor for image 2.  18-70mm nikkor for images 3-4.


----------



## negcx (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is another attempt at juxtaposing the iPod with CDs

#5:


----------



## Rand0m411 (Mar 28, 2008)

Borrowed my sons guitar.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 28, 2008)

negcx said:


> This is my first attempt at any of the challenges... here are four images I produced for this challenge. Please provide any comments and criticism!


Another Rock n Roller!

Good stuff.


----------



## c_lawrence (Mar 28, 2008)

OK, here's one from a show in December and one specifically for this assignment...

(btw, if anyone lives is near ATL, GA and likes to support local music... hard rock... check out www.myspace.com/verticallychallengedband ... good stuff IMO!)


----------



## MissMia (Mar 28, 2008)

Great work everyone! Thank you for posting too.  Seems like we have a lot of guitar players on this forum


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 2, 2008)

I finally have a submission for this challenge.

He fell asleep listening to Linkn Park..


----------



## MissMia (Apr 2, 2008)

He's so cute Meg!!!!


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks.. I did my best. lol


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## DBGT (Apr 3, 2008)

Well just starting to get into photography, don't have the money yet for the DSLR I want yet but am trying with my point and shoot, not many controls, but here is my try.


----------



## NateS (Apr 3, 2008)




----------

